# 2019 X-3 4.01M tires and upgrade cchips



## QDP (Feb 9, 2016)

First off, I love this car! Just sold my 2011 X-5M and was surprised at the difference in performance... much BETTER!! 

Is it true that BMW factory claimed performance is conservatively LOW? HP, torque and 0-60>? Sure feels like it! 
WHY? 

Not fond of the factory OEM 19"s RF tires, so, on these same rims, what is the widest tire Non RF, that still has no clearance issues
with this stock suspension?

Second request is about any performance upgrade chips? (Never enough HP) 
Any recommendations out there, that WORK? 
The lower weight, the tighter driving feel, the better dimensions as a compact SUV, lock this beauty in with no regrets. 
Thanks for your responses....

QDP


----------

